# Another 5.8 Grams



## jeneje (Aug 25, 2014)

Just melted this today, wanted to share it. This is the first refine dropped with ferrous sulfate, washed with (Harold_V process) dried and melted. I added it to the others and will refine again when i get enough.

Thanks
Ken

sorry it want let me add the photo, whats up?


----------



## Claudie (Aug 25, 2014)

What? Are you just teasing us? :|


----------



## jeneje (Aug 25, 2014)

Claudie said:


> What? Are you just teasing us? :|


Claudie, i have answered the question but it want load the pic. I don't know what is going on.
Ken


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 25, 2014)

Here you go Ken!


----------



## jeneje (Aug 25, 2014)

cnbarr said:


> Here you go Ken!


Thanks Chris, that;s it :mrgreen: 
Ken


----------



## Claudie (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## butcher (Aug 25, 2014)

That is a nice button jeneje, I was going to ask how much it weighed until I read the title of the thread.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice, in particular for a first refining. Good color, nice surface finish and acceptable pipe. All would be lacking if the purity was down by much. 

Harold


----------



## jeneje (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will say, if new member don't read much here - they should read how Harold washes the gold. It does make a difference in how it comes out. Thanks Harold.

Ken


----------

